

Banks Taketh, but Don’t Giveth - tilt
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/28/opinion/banks-taketh-but-dont-giveth.html

======
gerggerg
A good question is how does this get fixed? Why are we still tied down to this
arcane system that has been finely tuned to exploit it's own customers? Why is
it so hard to start an honest bank?

Seriously, how do we start non-exploitative banks? I would love to write
software that helped make it happen.

------
timfletcher
For far too long after I moved to Canada my bank would not allow me to
withdraw more than $400 / day ($200 cash, $200 debit card). Of course I could
deposit up to $250,000 just fine.

